# {Solved}MSOE.DLL won't load



## Crystal Ingalls (Jan 28, 2000)

My Outlook Express won't work due to MSOE.DLL>.. can you help me solve this problem!!!!?


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

You can try extracting back to Outlook Express (make sure of the location)...

As far as the CAB location on mine its.
C:\CABS\WIN98_36.CAB

But yours may be in C:\Windows\Options\Cabs\Win98_36.CAB

BOL...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Do you know what version of OEX you have? If you have gone to the Windows Update site in the past few months and gotten OEX5, loading the file from your Windows CD may not fix it. Your Windows CD probably has OEX4. If you have OEX5 then let us know. Someone will email it to you.


----------



## PLansdowne (Mar 10, 1999)

Perhaps one of these sites may help....

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q233/2/64.asp?LNG=ENG&SA=ALLKB

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q238/6/56.ASP?LNG=ENG&SA=ALLKB

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q245/4/19.asp?LNG=ENG&SA=ALLKB


----------



## Crystal Ingalls (Jan 28, 2000)

hello... I tried extracting using this but I am unaware where I should restore it from.. any idea?



> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by phobiussno:
> *You can try extracting back to Outlook Express (make sure of the location)...
> ...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm curious. You say it won't work due to msoe.dll What is the exact message you get?

BTW, you never told us what version of OEX you have? If you have a version that you got from the Windows update site then the latest version of msoe.dll is right on you harddrive in mailnews.cab, but once again I am not even sure you need a new copy since you didn't specify the error you are getting.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 01-28-2000).]


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Poster said she fixed the problem here:
http://www.helponthe.net/tsgbb/Forum1/HTML/005219.html


----------



## PLansdowne (Mar 10, 1999)

How? It's always nice to know what the final fix was....


----------



## Kyle2077 (Jul 13, 2000)

RICHED32.DLL , Outlook 5 says that it cant load that dll. I think that it got deleted but i have no idea where to get that dll from. then it says that i dont have enough memory to open a new eamil or reply to the email that i get. Does anyone know where i can get that dll?


----------

